# دراسة تطبيقية لسفر يونان



## emad_hanna (11 فبراير 2006)

*دراسة تطبيقية لسفر يونان (1) الهارب الساذج*

من سفر يونان (1) 
دراسة تطبيقية 
*الهارب الساذج (يون1)*​بقلم عماد حنا

مشاعر مختلفة تنتابني وأنا أدرس عن شخصية ذلك النبي الشهير بقصة هروبه من الله ... في الواقع  لفترة طويلة من الوقت كانت   جميع تلك المشاعر عبارة عن مشاعر   ساخرة من بطلنا  الذي ظن أنه يستطيع أن يهرب من وجه الرب ... وفي سخريتي هذه   كثيرا ما أنسى أنني أتخذ في الحياة نفسها موقف الهروب من أشياء ينبغي علي   أن أفعلها ولكنني لا أريد, وبالتالي أتخذ أشكالا كثيرة من الهرب...  وعلى الرغم من أن هذه الواجبات   مهمة لحياتني إلا أنني أرفض  عملها بإصرار. 

لنقرأ معا الإصحاح الأول من سفر يونان ولنتعرف بنظرة جديدة على هذا الرجل الذي كثيرا ما سمعنا قصته
***

ارسالية ليست على هوى يونان 
ما معنى كلمة ارسالية؟ ... انها ببساطة رسالة الى جماعة أو شخص يتولى توصيلها شخص نسميه مرسل ... وفي هذا الوضع كانت الرسالة من قبل الله وكلف يونان بتوصيلها ... ولكن يونان رفض توصيل هذه الرسالة ... ماذا نستطيع أن نسمي هذه القصة؟
 أنها قصة هروب يونان من الإرسالية التي طلبها منه الله... إنها قصة رفض الإنسان لمشيئة الله  

إن تحليلنا لعملية الهروب هذه تسمح  لنا أن ندرك الفرق الواضح بين رغباتنا ورغبات إلهنا .. ونتيجة لهذا التباين بين مشيئتنا ومشيئة إلهنا يحدث الرفض الإنساني  للمشيئة الإلهية  .. ونستطيع أن نقسم النقاط الأساسية في القصة إلي هذه النقاط 

*    أنتيجة لرفض الإنسان لمشيئة الله يحدث الهروب من وجه الله

	من هم هؤلاء الناس المطلوب من يونان أن يذهب إليهم  ؟ .. انهم أهل مدينة نينوى .. آشوريين .. ولكن هؤلاء ليسوا من شعب الرب, بل هم في هذا الوقت كانوا أعداء شعب  الرب .. في يوم من الأيام سوف تأتي مدينة نينوى وتدمر إسرائيل تماما, فهي عاصمة مملكة آشور .. ويونان نبي وطني, وعلى الرغم من إن معنى اسمه حمامة, إلا أنه  في واقع الأمر هو أسم ليس على مسمى.. فهو بالنسبة لأعدائه  كالصقر الكاسر الذي يريد أن يهلك ويدمر أعداء إسرائيل.. وعندما تولى يربعام بن يوآش الملك على إسرائيل كان يونان هو النبي الذي شجعه على تخليص إسرائيل من المستعمر لنقرأ في سفر ملوك الثاني 14: 25 " هو رد تخم إسرائيل مدخل حماة إلى بحر العربة. حسب كلام الرب إله إسرائيل الذي تكلم به عن يد عبده يونان بن أمتاي الذي من جت حافر" . 
	لقد كان يونان ذا مستقبل مبشر في إسرائيل وكان هو النبي الذي بدأ يبرز بعد وفاة النبي أليشع.. وكانت إرساليته مصدر مجد  له في إسرائيل , فهو الذي بشر اسرائيل بالنصر وبإسترجاعها لأرضها  .. 

	وفجأة تنقلب الأمور , والمستقبل المشرق  في وجه يونان يتغير, فبدلا من أن يكون النبي الذي يسترجع مجد إسرائيل عليه أن يترك كل هذا .. يذهب إلي الأعداء يحذرهم من أجرة خطيتهم ومن غضب الرب عليهم ويحثهم على التوبة.

	هذا الأمر بالنسبة ليونان كان خيانة عظمى لإسرائيل.. فالذي تنبأ لإسرائيل فتنتصر يستخدمه الله بصورة مباشرة ضدها.. لأنه عندما يتوب أهل نينوى سوف يرحمهم ذلك الإله الرحيم البطيء الغضب فتزداد شوكتهم  ويهددون أمن إسرائيل أكثر .. ويدمرون إسرائيل في المستقبل.

	هو يرفض مثل هذه الإرسالية, لأنه في  رفضها هلاك لشعب يكرهه , وخير لنينوى أن لا تتوب فتدمر ويرتاح شعب الرب. إن في هرب يونان حل لمشكلة إسرائيل بالكامل.. واستمرار لمستقبله المشرق وسط إسرائيل, فكيف يهدم هذا المستقبل المشرق ويطيع أمر الرب.

	هذا هو تحليل يونان لمشكلته.. انه أمام مشكلة حقيقية لا تستدعي السخرية, هو في موقف لا يحسد عليه, إذا ذهب الى نينوى كأمر الرب انتهى مستقبله في إسرائيل ألا يجدر به أن يهرب من ذلك العمل, يونان يعرف أن الرب يراه, ولكنه في هروبه أراد أن يسجل اعتراضه على أمر الله.
•	نتيجة لرفض الإنسان لمشيئة الله يكون في الموقع الخطأ  

يدخل يونان في مكان ليس مكانه وينام ملء جفونه مصرا على الخطأ كما لو كان يقول للرب أفعل ما تريد لأني لن أتحرك من مكاني, أعصف بالسفينة اقتلني إن أردت لكني لن أتحرك من موضعي .. ولكنك يا يونان في المكان الخطأ لماذا الإصرار, لقد ركب السفينة .. والسفينة لابد أن تبحر.. وفات أوان التراجع.. كثيرا ما نكون في المكان الخطأ بإرادتنا, ولكن الرجوع صعب.. يونان اختار ركوب سفينة ذاهبة عكس الاتجاه الذي يريده الله, يريد أن يذهب إلى ترشيش  بأسبانيا والله يريده في نينوى , يونان يقول للرب أنه أنا أفضل الموت وشعبي يذكر ماضي المشرق من أن يلصقون بي صفة الخيانة لإسرائيل.. أنت لا تعرف يا رب معنى هذا الأمر وما الذي يفعله بي. إنها السمعة التي تضيع بين أهلي وكياني الذي ينتهي وسط شعبي, على أي شئ أخاف؟! على حياتي؟ .. خذها فهذا أفضل من أن ألوث سمعتي. 

        هذا هو تفكير يونان.. والله مختلف عن يونان .. الله يريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون, والله له مخطط كامل للعالم لا يعرفه يونان.. إن يونان له دور محدود لا ينبغي أن يناقشه بل أن يطيعه فقط, والمستقبل الذي يخطط له يونان لابد أن يباركه الله وألا لن يكون أبدا مستقبلا مشرقا, الله أراد أن ينهي يونان  نبوته بدعوة نينوى.. ولو تلاحظ أنه لم يعد يتنبأ لإسرائيل ثانية. الله أعده لخدمة رئيسية لن يتجاوزها.. 

           والآن .. أين أنت من مشيئة الرب لحياتك.. هل رسمت مستقبلك المشرق؟ وهل خطة الله لحياتك هي نفسها ذلك المستقبل المشرق.. هل أنت في سياق تلك الخطة التي وضعها الله لحياتك, هل في عملك وفي بيتك وفي كنيستك تسير وفق تلك المشيئة الإلهية .. أم أنك الآن في طريقك الى ترشيش.. أن الأمر يحتاج إلى وقفة.. كثيرا ما نتساءل.. لماذا الأمور لا تسير كما يجب.. لماذا توجد عواصف في حياتننا .. مشاكل صعبة تواجهنا.. وأسألك الآن هل أنت وفق مشيئة الله أم أنك نائم في سفينة تسير عكس مشيئة الله فيأتيها الريح من كل جانب.. فتوقظنا.

•	نتيجة لرفض الإنسان لمشية الله تحدث عواصف ومشاكل كثيرة

لنقرأ الأعداد من 8- 17 وهي تظهر إصرار الرب أن يتمم مشيئته ومن خلال يونان. 

	لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يملي إرادته على الله, في يوم من الأيام وقف شاب أعرفه وقال أنا لا أريد أن أترك بلدتي وسوف أبدأ مشروع في نفس بلدتي به أخدم الرب وفعلا فتح مكتبة صغيرة وعلى الرغم من أن الشاب كان يحب الرب, ولكن ولا الزلازل كانت  تستطيع أن تحركه من مكانه الذي قرره لنفسه فهو يحب بلده ويحب كنيسته وله رؤيا لمستقبل مشرق لمكتبته وله أحلام يريد أن ينميها , ولكن تجارته تتعثر ويصلي بقوة إلي الله أن ينقذ تجارته الصغيرة, ولكن العواصف تهب أكثر إذا اشترى ألة تصوير خربت دون أن يجني منها شيئا وإذا فكر في طريقة لإنقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه  تفشل  بصورة غريبة , العواصف تهب والشاب يتسائل ويقول في نفسه [فيه حاجة غلط] , لا يعرف ما هو هذا الخطأ .. لماذا تنهار الأمور , لماذا لا تسير وفق هواه, هو يحب الرب ولكن لماذا لا ينجح الرب طريقه, ولم يكن يدري أنه في هذا الوقت كان في تلك السفينة التي تذهب الى ترشيش, وكان الرب يريده في نينوى..  ومثلما حدث ليونان خسر كثير من الوقت , كثير من المال, وجعل النوتية والبحارة الذين يرافقونه رحلته يخسرون أموالهم.. لأنه بكل بساطه في المكان الخطأ, والرب يريده في نينوى, لماذا لا يستجيب الرب لصلاته وينجح طريقه؟ لأنه كان لابد أن تنهار تجارته حتى يرمي نفسه من تلك السفينة التي ستذهب به إلى المكان الخطأ كان لابد للشاب أن يمر بمراحل في منتهى الصعوبة , لأنه هو الذي ركب السفينة إلى ترشيش بإرادته , وعندما يقفز من تلك السفينة التي كانت تسير به ضد مشيئة الله يعد الله حوتا ويذهب به حيث يتمم مشيئة الله , هذا الشاب أيها السادة هو الشخص الذي يكتب هذه الكلمات الآن, وإذا نظرنا إلى نفوسنا ربما وجدنا أكثر من يونان قارئ لهذا المقال .. في أي موقع أنت.. هل أنت في بيتك يأمرك الرب , أم أنت في طاعة الرب أم أنت في سفينة ذاهبة الى ترشيش.. لا تدع طموحاتك وآمالك تبعدك عن دائرة المشيئة الإلهية بل يجب أن تكون الطموحات وفق تلك المشيئة الإلهية 


	إذا فالله يهتم بالبشر جميعا ويرسل عبيده كي يتمموا مشيئته, فإذا أراد لك الله خطة ليست هي المقررة لحياتك أخضع للرب ووفر الوقت والجهد وقل له ها أنذا أرسلني.. لنرفع قلوبنا  الى الله  .. خاضعين ذواتنا لله مستسلمين لمشيئته.. وإذا كنت الآن في سفينة متجهة لترشيش صلي إلى الله أن ينزلك منها , لا تغضب من العواصف ولا من انهيار السفينة, فهناك حوت ينتظرك .. سوف يحملك بأمان ويرجعك لمشيئته,, صلي إلي الرب واخضع لمشيئته.


----------



## emad_hanna (11 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان (2) التائب المصلي*

التائب المصلي​
وقت الضيق عبارة كثيرا  ما نسمعها إننا نواجهه الكثير من الضيقات في حياتنا  والله أحياناً كثيرة ما يدخلنا في امتحانات كثيرة..  ربما نشعر بالاختناق والتذمر وعدم فهم مجريات الأمور التي حولنا ،وفي هذا الوقت يختلف ردود أفعالنا ما بين متذمر ومتضجر ومتألم ،ولكن هل جربنا الصــلاة في وقت الضيق ؟  . كثيراً ما نسمع في وقت الضيق عبارة يا رب ،ولكنها تكون كلمات جوفاء بلا معنى!!،  لذلك هذه الصرخة لا تعبر عن  صلاة حقيقية فعاله وفي هذا المقال أحب أن اوضح حقيقة غاية في الأهمية وهي  إنه ينبغــي علــى كل مؤمــن أن يصلـــي في وقت الضيق  عندما نجد المياه تغمرنا من كل صوب وجهه ونجد أنه لا حلول أمامنا وكل الطرق مغلقه ، أريد أن أقول أن هذا الوقت هو وقت الصلاة،  فيه ينبغي على كل مؤمن أن يصلي …وفي الاصحاح الثاني من سفر يونان نجد أن هذا النبي العظيم لجأ إلى هذه الوصفة السحرية وهو في أحلك ظروف حياته،  ظروف لا أعتقد إننا واجهناها من قبل ….
عزيزي 
قبل أن تكمل هذا المقال اقرأ   سفر يونان الإصحاح الثاني بدءا من العدد الأول وحتى نهاية الإصحاح   

كلنا يعرف قصة يونان ،في المقال  الماضي تحدثنا عن تلك الارسالية التي كلف الله يونان بها  وعرفنا أحداثها والتي بها وصل يونان إلي جوف الحوت …ونحن لا نلوم يونان الآن لأنه أوقع نفسه في ذلك المأزق ودخل إلي بطن الحوت ،ولكننا نستطيع أن ننحني إليه مهنئين أنه وصل إلي الحل الأمثل لمشكلته.   تلك المشكلة التي لا أعتقد أن أحدنا واجه مثلها... وهي المكوث داخل بطن ذلك الحيوان الثديي البحري الضخم .

الله في وسط الضيق يستجيب 
لم يبكي يونان على اللبن المسكوب، ولم يسترسل في لوم نفسه لأنه تعرض لهذا الموقف ، ولكنه أكتشف أن عليه أن يصلي …فهذا هو واجب كل مؤمن يواجهه المحنه ..فينبغي على كل فرد منا أن يصلي وقت الضيق   …

لماذا؟ لأنه ببساطة عندما يصلي المؤمن وقت الضيق الله يستجيب   … نقرا العدد الثاني "دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابي .صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمع صوتي " الله يستطيع أن يستمع إلى أصواتنا حتى ونحن في بطن الحوت ،عندما تغمرنا المشكلات و نواجه الصعوبات ونلجأ إلى كثير من الناس …الناس ليس دائماً لديهم الحلول ..بل وقلما يستمعون ..ربما تستمع إلى عبارات توبيخ لأنك تعرضت لهذا الموقف ..وربما تسمع عبارات تزيد من خوفك على مستقبل مجهول  ..من الصعب أن تحصل على الراحة والحلول من الناس …. الناس دائماً يجدون المبرر لعدم المساعدة ،فتسمعهم يقولون "هو الذي وضع نفسه في هذا الموقف "…وأنا مالي هو اللي ورط حاله "ولكن عندما تترك الناس ويتجه نظرك إلى أعلى لن تستمع إلى توبيخ ولن تستمع إلى عبارات تجرح ولكنك تجد الذي يستمع لك ويستجيب لك ….لن تجد من يقول لك ما الذي وضعك في هذا الموقف الحرج … ولكنك تجد مريح التعابى  يهدئ من نفسك ويستمع لك .
إذاً ينبغي على كل مؤمن أن يصلي وقت الضيق لأن الله يسمع ويستجيب . 

لا يمكنك أن تطرح مشكلتك لأي شخص سوى الله
هل لهذا السبب فقط ؟ كلا  …… ولكن عندما يصلي المؤمن وقت الضيق يستطيع أن يطرح أمام الرب المشكلة   .. لنستمع إلى قول يونان بدءاً من عدد (3)"لأنك طرحتني في العمق في قلب البحار فأحاط بي نهر .جازت فوقي جميع تياراتك ولحجك فقلت قد طردت من أمام عينك ولكني أعود أنظر إلى هيكل قدسك .قد اكتنفتني مياه إلى النفس أحاط بي غمر .ألتف عشب البحر برأسي نزلت إلى أسافل الجبال .مغاليق الأرض علي إلى الأبد . ثم أصعدت من الوهدة حياتي أيها الرب إلهي ".
يونان يطرح المشكلة أمام الرب …وفي الواقع احترت وأنا أفكر في يونان هل من المفروض طرح المشكلة أولاً أم الاستجابة ؟ ….  فكرت أن أتكلم عن طرح المشكلة أولا ثم أتكلم عن الأستجابة ثانياً،ولكن يونان لم يرتبها هكذا …تكلم يونان عن استجابة الرب أولاً فهي تأتي في المرتبة الأولى ..  فما الفائدة في طرح المشكلة لشخص لا يستجيب أو حتى لا يستمع ولكن شكراً للرب … فهو يستجيب أنات قلوبنا وله آذان تستمع إلى أوجاعنا فنستطيع أن نطرح مشاكلنا وكلنا ملء الثقة أنه سوف يستجيب هل نتأمل في طرح المشكلة التي تخص يونان أم نفكر في مشاكلنا نحن ؟…. إذا كان يونان يعاني من أعماق المياه التي تحيط به من كل صوب وجهه فماذا عنك ؟….. إذا كان ضيق يونان جعله يخاف من أن يكون الرب طرده من أمامه ولكنه بسرعة يستدرك "ولكني أعود أمام هيكل قدسك "….هل نشعر بهذا ونحن في عمق مشكلتنا …. إننا صرنا مطرودين بالنسبة للرب ؟….كثيراً ما يلعب الشيطان هذه اللعبة .. أنت في عمق المشكلة والرب طردك من أمامه أنت غير صالح...  لتنسى موضوع الرب … ولكن يقول يونان بسرعة "أعود أنظر إلى هيكل قدسك "..أنت الملجأ يا رب هاهي مشكلتي … وأن عارف يا رب من غيرك مشكلتي راح توديني لفين … لكن نحوك عيوني …أعود وأنظر إلى هيكل قدسك ومهما أنزلتني المشاكل إلى الأسافل أنت تصعد نفسي يارب .

بالصلاة في عمق الضيق الرب يعطي رجاء وثقة 
إذن عندما يصلي المؤمن وقت الضيق يستجيب له الرب وأيضاً يستطيع أن يطرح مشكلته أمام الرب فيمتلئ ثقة بالرب إذ يرفع الرب نفسه …. هل هذا فقط أم يوجد شئ آخر .
بالتأكيد لم ننتهي عند هذا الحد ولكن عندما يصلي المؤمن وقت الضيق يستطيع أن يثق أن للرب الخلاص   لنستمع إلى صوت يونان في العدد التاسع من الإصحاح الثاني "أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك وأوفي بما نذرته ..للرب الخلاص ".
نشكر الرب لأن يونان خرج من بطن الحوت وبدأ يحمد الرب ويذبح ويوفي نذوره …هل هذا ما حدث ؟….كلا.. يونان مازال في بطن الحوت في عدد (9)كان يونان مازال موجود في بطن الحوت …لاتزال المياه تغمره … لايزال عشب البحر ملتف حول رأسه … المشكلة لم تتغير لكن من الذي تغير يونان ….غيرته الصلاة ….عندما شعر أن هناك من يستمع ،وهناك من يستجيب ، وهناك من يغفر …. إذن يستطيع أن يرى بعيون الإيمان أن للرب الخلاص ….. هذا يذكرني بحبقوق وعبارته الشهيرة  "فمع إنه لا يزهر التين ولا يكون حمل في الكروم . يكذب عمل الزيتونة ..والحقول لا تصنع طعاماً ينقطع الغنم من الحظيرة ولا بقر في المزاود فإني ابتهج بالرب  وأفرح بإله خلاصي (حبقوق 17:3- 18)هكذا كان يونان … يشعر بالراحة … والسلام …وهو في عمق المشكلة ..  يريد أن يذبح للرب  ويوفي نذوره…. الصلاة غيرت يونان …. غيرت قلبه وفكره واعطته السلام وهو لا يزال في عمق المشكلة … مين من البشر يستطيع أن يعطي هذا السلام ….ولكن للرب الخلاص .

إذن في وقت الضيق يستجيب الرب لصلاتنا ونطرح مشكلتنا أمامه ….وأخيراً للرب الخلاص.
ولكن هل تنتهي الأمور عند هذا الحد ؟…..كلا….فعندما يصلي المؤمن وقت الضيق يستطيع أن يثق أن الرب سوف يحل المشكلة   ولنقرأ معاً " يونان 10:2"وأمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلى البر ".

هو الرب الذي يستطيع يأمر الحوت ويحل المشكلة بصوره لا نتخيلها …أحياناً يكون الشيء الذي نظنه المشكلة يكون هو نفسه سفينة النجاة إذا نظرنا بعيون الإيمان فماذا يحدث مثلاً لو لم يكن هناك حوت يبتلع يونان ….هل كان سيصل يونان للبر ؟…. ولكن شكراً للرب من أجل الحوت .

أعرف شخصاً كان متعثراً في تجارته وحاول ….والتعثر يزداد …والديون لاحقته ..وصلى كثيراً إلى الرب ….كان يحب الرب ولكنه كان يعتقد أن الرب لا يستمع إليه …وانهارت تجارته وأضطر يغير من عمله وأشهر إفلاسه سبعة مرات وفي كل مره كان إفلاسه بمثابة حوت للنجاة …إنه والت ديزني صاحب المدينة المعروفة باسمه ومبهج الأطفال لقد غير الرب من حياته وعمله …وهو في عمق المشكلة أعتقد إنه ظن أن الرب تركه ….والرب ينقله من حوت إلى آخر …حتى وصل إلى البر …هو الرب .. الذي بيده مقاليد الأمور .

والآن نلخص ما قلناه   :
هل نواجهه الضيق ؟…. هل نشعر أن المياه تغمرنا من كل صوب ولا نجد المنقذ ، إذن علينا أن نواجه كل هذا الصلاة …… لماذا ينبغي علينا هذا ؟
أنه بالصلاة يستمع الرب ويستجيب .
لأنه بالصلاة نستطيع أن نطرح أمام الرب مشكلتنا .
لأنه بالصلاة نستطيع أن نثق أن للرب الخلاص .
لأنه بالصلاة نستطيع أن نثق أن الرب سوف يحل المشكلة .

أخي هل تواجه مشكله ؟
	صلي الآن … لا تترك الأمر ….ثق أنه هو يستجيب … هو يسمع ….أطرح مشكلتك أمام الرب وللرب الخلاص هو سيحل المشكلة . عماد حنا


----------



## emad_hanna (11 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان (3)*

اله لا يتغير  (يونان 3)​
بقلم: عماد حنا 

في الاضحاح الثالث من سفر يونان  يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن مبدأ كتابي هام, هو قاعدة لا تتغير مطلقا في عرف الله , لنقرأ معا من سفر يونان الإصحاح الثالث والعدد العاشر  "فلما رأى أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طرقهم الرديئة ندم الله على الشر الذي تكلم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه" 



أن الكتاب المقدس  يذكر مبادئ متعددة في أسفاره المقدسة وهذه المبادئ لا تسقط أبدا وبعض هذه المبادئ تعالج الناس في كل مكان بل ربما تنقلهم من الموت إلى الحياة   فلننظر إلى الحقيقة الأساسية في يونان  10:3 وهي تخبرنا أنه بالتوبة نستطيع أن نهدئ غضب الله  ونحن نتأمل في يونان 3 سوف تنمو ثقتنا في فاعلية التوبة بالنسبة لنا وبالنسبة لله. 

*	*	* 

	   لنحاول تفسير هذا المبدأ وان كنت أظن أن هذا المبدأ مفسر حاله, فغضب الله إنما يقود إلى دينونة , وإذا كان الله يتعامل مع الشعوب والأشخاص كشعوب, فإن كل واحد فينا متمرد على الله في هذا اليوم هو بمثابة نينوى.. ونينوى عندما كانت في الشر والخطية كانت مهددة بأن تنقلب رأسا على عقب.. مهددة بالدمار, وهذا مصير كل إنسان بعيد عن الرب, الدمار .. الدمار النفسي وعدم السلام وعدم الشعور بالأمان.. إننا أيها الأحباء كثيرا ما نستمع إلى حالات انتحار وحالات إدمان وحالات كثيرة تنتاب الإنسان الشاعر بالضياع والبعيد عن الله من تشنج وخوف وقلق. كل هذا هو عاقبة الخطية.. تلك العاقبة التي لابد وأن يحصل عليها كل خاطئ فتقلب حياته رأسا على عقب.. ليس هذا فقط ولكن في النهاية دينونة ونار لا تطفأ ودود لا يموت.. هكذا يقول الرب.. انه غضب الله القدوس البار على الخطية المسيطرة داخلنا.. ولكن ألا يوجد أي حل ؟ .. بالتأكيد يوجد, يوجد الحل الذي أكتشفه أهل نينوى والذي سجله يونان في ذلك المبدأ الكتابي الهام .. دعونا نقرأه من جديد " فلما رأى أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طرقهم الرديئة ندم الله على الشر الذي تكلم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه" هنا حدث تغيير كبير في الفكر الإلهي أحدثته التوبة.. يقول الكتاب أن الله ندم , وندم بمعنى أنه تراجع عما هو مزمع أن يفعله.. لن تنقلب المدينة, ونحن أيها الأخوة بالمثل .. بالتوبة لن تنقلب حياتنا.. بل سنحصل على السلام, والهدوء والاطمئنان وراحة القلب وفي النهاية حياة أبدية ...

	والآن تعالوا معا نحاول أن نكتشف خطوات تنفيذ المبدأ مثلما قام أهل نينوى بتنفيذه. 

أولا: آمن أهل نينوى بالله  ع5 
.. إذن الخطوة الأولى هي الأيمان , ويقول الرسول بولس أنه بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه .. بالإيمان سمع إبراهيم فأطاع , الإيمان هو الطريق الأول لطاعة الرب.. ولسماع مشيئته.. والإيمان أيها السادة ليس إيمان المعرفة والعقل, فالرسول يعقوب يقول أن الشياطين أيضا يؤمنون ويقشعرون, ولكنه إيمان التسليم والخضوع و الطاعة .. إيمان تصديق وصايا الله.. الإيمان بأنه  تجسد وصلب وقام لأجل خطايانا, الإيمان بأنه عندما نسلم ذواتنا إليه سوف يعطينا السلام والراحة والحياة الأبدية . هل تؤمن بيسوع, هل تسلم حياتك بالكامل له, هل تثق في ان تعطيه دفة حياتك, فيسير بك ويصل بك إلى بر الأمان.. 

هو يسوع , هو الله .. الفادي المخلص الذي يستطيع أن يهدئ غضب الله.. إذن فالخطوة الأولى التي بها استطاع أهل نينوى أن يهدؤوا من غضب الله عن طريق الإيمان به. 

ثانيا: صرخوا إليه بشدة
  والخطوة الثانية التي فعلها أهل نينوى هي الصلاة بلجاجة تماما مثلما فعل داود عندما عرف بخطيئته فصرخ إلى الله وقال إليك وحدك أخطأـ , طهرني بالذوفا فاطهر, اغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج.. انه صراخ الاعتراف بالخطية وصراخ طلب الحماية والنجدة, انهم طلبوا من مصدر الحماية  ومصدر النجاة تماما مثلما كان في الأول هو مصدر الدينونة, ولكن بالصراخ والاعتراف يصير هو الملجأ.. ليتنا الآن نصرخ إلى الله ونطلب منه معترفين بخطايانا وأنه هو الملجأ الحقيقي لنا. 
	إن الخطوة الأولى أيها الأحباء الإيمان, والخطوة الثانية هي الاعتراف , فما هي الخطوة الثالثة ؟ 

ثالثا: رجعوا عن طرقهم الردية : 

لا يمكن عمل الخطوة الأولى والثانية والاستمرار على نفس الحياة والعيشة والأسلوب , لابد من التغيير بحسب مشيئة الله, لا يمكن أن يسلم إنسان حياته للرب ويبقى في الخطية , حاشا, توجد النعمة ويوجد الغفران ولكن الإنسان يصاب بالقرف من الخطية ويبتعد عنها , لابد من الرجوع عن الطرق الردية, لأن طبيعته تغيرت فصار إنسانا جديدا , الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت . هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا. 

	يا أخي يا من لازلت بعيدا عن الرب يوجد مبدأ هام في الكتاب المقدس أن عاقبة الخطية هي موت أما هبة الله فهي حياة أبدية, وأنت بعيد عن الله يوجد عليك حكم الموت وأيضا حياة مدمرة لا يوجد فيها أمان ولا سلام.. أما إذا اجتزت الخطوات الثلاثة التي اجتازها أهل نينوى سوف يطبق عليك ذلك المبدأ الكتابي الهام . 

لنقرأ من جديد   فلما رأى أعمالهم أنهم رجعوا عن طرقهم الرديئة ندم الله على الشر الذي تكلم أن يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه" 
وهذه الخطوات هي 
1-	إيمان 
2-	صراخ إليه 
3-	رجوع عن الطرق الردية 


عزيزي ... في ذكرى صوم أهل نينوى علينا أن نفعل ما فعله أهل نينوى... لا تجعل منه موسما سنويا فحسب ... أو صوما لا تعرف أهميته... أنه صوم الرجوع عن الطريق الردية... هو هام لاتخاذ قرار في حياتك ... هو بدء العلاقة مع الله , والنمو فيها بالأعمال التي تؤكد هذا الايمان وتقويه... لنجعل من صوم نينوى بداية جديدة لحياتنا ...هل تتفق معي  
عماد حنا


----------



## emad_hanna (11 فبراير 2006)

*من سفر يونان (4) دراسة تطبيقية*

نعمة غنية (يونان 4) 

بقلم: عماد حنا

 	في غربتنا كثيرا ما كنا نذهب الى بعض الاجتماعات التي تعقد في بعض البيوت ...(وذلك لعدم توفر كنيسة قريبة) ... كنا نترنم ونصلي ونفتح الكتاب المقدس لنقرأ ... وفي مرة   من المرات ونحن نترنم من ترنيمة معينة استرعى انتباهي سيدة توقفت عن الترنيم وبعصبية شديدة تركت المكان غاضبة, وبعد انتهاء الترنيمة عادت لتحتل مكانها من جديد, لم أفهم السبب حينئذ ولكن بعد انتهاء الخدمة جاءت إلى والغضب يعلو قسمات وجهها وقالت صارخة في وجهي كيف تجعلنا نرنم هذه الترنيمة , هو أنت فاكرنا يهود؟ نظرت إليها متعجبا فما دخل اليهود بتلك الترنيمة التي تتحدث عن محبة الفادي المتسع الأرجاء ولكن لم تطل دهشتي طويلا إذ قالت ألم تعلم أن اللحن المستخدم لحن يهودي, هو إحنا يهود؟! وعرفت أنها مسيحية من أصل  فلسطيني  فلم تهتم بكلمات الترنيمة الرائعة ولا بالمحبة الإلهية الرائعة التي أحبنا بها الفادي ولكنها التقطت ذلك اللحن اليهودي الذي أشعل نيران الحقد والكراهية المدفونين في قلبها, فلم تستطع الاحتفاظ بمكانها ولا أن تترنم بتلك الترنيمة العذبة التي تقول
بحر محبة الفادي لا يحد متسع الأرجاء		      بطوله وعمقه سرمدي ما له استقصاء
الكراهية منعتها من المشاركة في الترنم بمحبة الفادي .... عزيزي ... هل تعاني من مشاكل غضب تجاه شخص معين...أو شعب معين... هل تشعر بالكراهية ... اقرأ معي ذلك المقال الذي عن يونان وإصحاحه الرابع 
	في هذا الإصحاح نرى صديقنا يونان يتعرض لنفس الموقف فنجده خارج المدينة مغموما مغتاظا ولأول مرة أرى خادما يغتاظ لأجل نجاح خدمته, في الواقع لقد أنجح الرب خدمة يونان نجاحا باهرا كما رأينا في الأسبوع الماضي, فالشعب بدأ من الملك حتى أقل واحد يرجع إلى الرب بتوبة, ولكن يونان كان خارج تلك الدائرة . غير سعيد بعيدا عن المدينة التي قدم في وسطها مغموما مغتاظا. 
لماذا ؟ 
إنها ذلك المرض الخطير الذي إذا أصاب الإنسان أفقده القدرة على الاتزان وعلى التفكير على التمتع ببركات القدير... إنها الكراهية 
 فما الذي أخرج يونان أصلا من المدينة , لماذا وقف مقابلها بدلا من مشاركة أهلها أفراح التوبة وليتعرض للفحه الشمس والاحتياج إلى اليقطينة. 
إنها الكراهية التي جعلته يرفض الاختلاط بالشعب الذي يدين له بمعرفة الرب
في عدد5 خرج يونان من المدينة ….. حتى يرى ماذا يحدث في المدينة 
خرج ولسان حاله يقول لتنزل نار ولتأكل هذه المدينة مثلما تنبأت .. لماذا يا رب رجعت عن غضبك؟ لماذا استمعت أيتها المدينة إلى كلماتي 
	كان في داخل قلب يونان كراهية تجاه تلك المدينة. 

مسببات الكراهية 
أستطيع أن أقول أن أسباب كراهية يونان لنينوى هي 
-	عداوة بين مدينته وبينها 
-	تهديد من قبلها لشعبه 
-	مركزه في مدينته الذي لا يريد أن يفقده 
لنقرأ في 2مل 14: 25 أن يونان تنبأ بخلاص إسرائيل على يد يربعام بن يوإش.. وكانت إسرائيل تعيش في عصرها الذهبي المزدهر على عصر يربعام . وكان يونان هو النبي البطل الذي بكلماته خلص الشعب الإسرائيلي من الضيق في عهد يربعام وكان من الممكن أن يحتل المكانة الرفيعة التي احتلها اليشع من قبله.  	ولكن الله أراد غير ذلك , فغير من إرساليته وجاءت إرساليته لتكون وسط أعداء شعبه , تلك هي الإرادة الإلهية التي صدمت أحلام وطموحات يونان وسط إسرائيل. لذلك فهو على المستوى الشخصي والمستوى الدولي يكره تلك الإرسالية ويكره ذلك الشعب التائب ويكره رحمة الرب التي سبق أن استغلها شعب إسرائيل نفسه في كثير من الأحيان عندما يرجعوا إلي الرب ويتوبوا فيعود الرب ويخلصهم من أعدائهم . 
	هذه هي مسببات كراهية يونان لنينوى 
عداوة		تهديد		آمال ضائعة 
	ولكن ماذا فعلت الكراهية ليونان 
-	اغتم 
-	أصبح خارج دائرة الفرح 
-	طلب الموت لنفسه 
والآن يا صديقي .. هل هذه الموصفات تنطبق عليك, اسأل نفسك هذا السؤال , هل أنت في داخلك ضغينة أو كراهية تجاه شخص معين؟ شخص من كنيستك أو من عائلتك أو من عملك؟ .. شخص توجد مسببات لكراهيتك له.. شخص ربما أفسد عليك حياتك , ربما حرمك من ترقية, أو ربما أراد إيذاءك .. هل يوجد مثل هذا الشخص؟ 
	هل تعلم أن هذا الشخص الرب يحبه؟ ومات لأجله ويريده أن يرجع إليه . وربما يريدك أنت أن تكون رسالة له ؟ .. فكيف تستطيع أن تتمم رسالتك له وفي قلبك كراهية له ؟…
كيف عالج الرب المشكلة لدى يونان 
	ثلاث مراحل في يوم واحد كانوا درسا ليونان 
-	يقطينة مظلله 
-	دودة محطمة 
-	شمس غير محتملة 
لنقرأ الأعداد 7:5 ولن نعلق كثيرا على هذا المثل الذي قدمه الرب ليونان فهو واضح والرب أعطى درسا ليونان الذي أراد أن يهلك شعبا كاملا يكرهه إذ أن هذا الشعب يهدد شعبه ويحطم آماله, ولكنه مهم بالنسبة لله الذي خلقه ويريده أن يخلص.. 
ولقد أنهى يونان سفره دون تعليق. إذ هي كلمات الرب وإرادة الرب
	والرب يريدنا أن ننزع من دواخلنا  تلك الكراهية التي تملأنا , لنصلي لأجل من يضايقنا, في الصلاة الربانية يعلمنا الرب يسوع أن نقول واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمذنبين إلينا, وطلب الرب من بطرس أن يغفر 70مرة 7مرات في اليوم الواحد, انه الغفران الذي ينزع الكراهية ويشفي النفس من مرض الحق.. والذي يدخلنا داخل أفراح التوبة ولا يبقينا خارجا.   يذكرني يونان بذلك الابن الأكبر الذي رفض أن يشارك في حفل رجوع أخوه الأصغر في لوقا 15 , ولكن يونان فهم , لا أعتقد أنه احتاج إلي يقطينة بعد هذا الأمر لأن مكانه في الخارج مكان خطأ , أنه ينبغي أن يشارك في أفراح التوبة – توبة أعداؤه- ونجاتهم.. حينئذ يشفى قلبه وتشفى نفسه ويستطيع أن يترنم بمحبة الله. 
هل فينا يونان اليوم.. لنتعلم كما تعلم يونان.. دعونا نصلي وليملأ الرب قلوبنا بالغفران والمحبة للجميع  .
عماد حنا


----------



## emad_hanna (11 فبراير 2006)

*دراسة تطبيقية لسفر يونان*




وصية عظمي .. ولكن منسية 

مقدمة 

في واحدة من التمثيليات الإذاعية التي تبثها إذاعة حول العالم قصة عن شخص مشهور بكراهيته الشديدة لجاره . لدرجة أن عمدة القرية سمع عن هذا الموضوع  الذي صار مؤذي  جدا  للشخص المكروه فأراد عمدة البلدة أن يحسم هذا الموضوع فاستدعي الشخص  الكاره  وسأله سؤال مباشر لماذا يكره جاره ؟ فما كان من  الرجل ألا آن أنكر  بشدة هذا  الأمر و قال أنه يحب جاره فقال له عمدة البلدة .. طالما أنك تحب جارك وليس كما يدعي الناس قررت أن أكافئك علي هذه المحبة .. أطلب أي شئ وأنا أعطيك اياه .. ماذا تريد .. فرح الرجل عندها واخذ يفكر فيما يريده حتى يطلبه من  العمدة  ولكن  العمدة  اكمل  حديثه  وقال … ولكن تذكران ما تطلبه مني سأعطيك اياه ولكن سأعطي جارك  ضعفه .. وسرعان  ما  اغتم الرجل وقال لنفسه .. جاري سيأخذ ضعف ما اخذ ؟
وسرعان  ما  تغير تفكيره .. فعندما استحثه   العمدة أجاب بسرعة وكانت الطلبة مفاجأة للجميع ..
( اقلع لي عين يا حضرة العمدة .. بس أقلع الاثنين من جاري)


***

  (وصار  قول الرب إلي يونان بن أمتاي قائلا قم اذهب إلي نينوي المدينة العظيمة وناد عليها لانه قد  صعد  شرهم  أمامي .  فقام  يونان  ليهرب إلي ترشيش من وجه الرب فنزل إلي  يافا  ووجد  سفينة  ذاهبة  إلي  ترشيش  فدفع أجرتها ونزل فيها ليذهب معهم إلي ترشيش من وجه الرب ) .يونان 1: 1-3   

سؤال : هل عرفنا الفرق بين القصة التي بدأنا بها والجزء الذي قرأناه ؟؟ .

نقرأ أيضا من إنجيل متي  إصحاح 5  : 43 - 48 " سمعتم  انه  قيل  تحب  قريبك وتبغض عدوك وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم . باركوا  لاعنيكم  .  احسنوا  إلي  مبغضيكم  .  وصلوا  لأجل  الذين  يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم لكي تكونوا أبناء  أبيكم  الذي  في  السماوات . فانه يشرق شمسه علي الأشرار والصالحين ويمطر علي الأبرار والظالمين ) .
لنتأمل في تلك الإرسالية التي قام بها أحد رجال العهد القديم ونحاول تطبيقها علي حياتنا وخدمتنا في مجال معيشتنا  وسط العرب ... أو قل وسط مجتمع ربما لا يعطينا حقوقنا أو من خلال معيشتنا فيه لا نشعر لا بالأمان ولا بالحرية وأيضا نشعر فيه أن حقوقنا مسلوبة 
وفي هذا السفر ( سفر يونان ) نجد الرب يعلمنا بعض التعاليم …

أولا : الراسل والمرسل والرسالة والمرسل إليهم 

1-	 الراسل هو الله ..هي دعوة إلهية  .. رؤيا واضحة وطلبة واضحة ولمكان واضح ..

2-	أما المرسل فهو نبي تعود علي سماع صوت الله .. معني اسمه حمامة .. وكان يجب أن يكون حمامة سلام في وسط ذلك الشعب ولكن الذي حدث غير هذا 

3-	الرسالة .. وهي رسالة دينونة .. ولكن  دينونة  يمكن  أن  ترفع  عنهم اذا ذال السبب .. كانت خبرة يونان بالرب تجعله يثق من هذا فإذا كان السبب هو الخطية فبالتوبة لا يكون دينونة بعد .. بل نصرة وفرح .

4	- المرسل إليهم ..  نينوي ..  وهي  مدينة   الموصل  بالعراق  ..  كانت  ضمن  شعب  آشور المعروف  بشهوانيته   وشراسته .. يعيشون  علي نهب  المدن  الأخرى .. وكانت بينهم وبين إسرائيل عداوة شديدة .. تلك العداوة التي صنعوها بعدوانه المتكرر علي  الشعب  فكان يونان يتمني لو اختفت  نينوي من علي سطح الأرض .

( هل نطبق هذا الجزء علينا أم ننتظر قليلا حتى  تتضح  الرؤيا .. دعونا نسأل سؤال آخر قبل أن نتكلم علي أنفسنا … 

ثانيا : ماهو سبب رفض المرسل للرسالة ؟

                                                  ترى .. ما هو سبب رفض يونان لإرسالية الرب ؟

لنقرأ من سفر يونان ما يجيب علي سؤالنا …
يون 4 : 1 - 4 " فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا فاغتاظ وصلي إلي الرب وقال آه يا رب  أليس  هذا كلامي إذ كنت بعيد في أرضي . لذلك بادرت إلي الهرب إلي ترشيش لأني علمت أنك اله رؤوف رحيم بطيء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم علي الشر . فالان يا رب خذ نفسي مني لان موتي خير من حياتي . فقال له الرب هل اغتظت بالصواب ؟ " .

ومن هنا نستطيع أن نرد علي ذلك السؤال 
                                              ما هو سبب رفض يونان للرسالة ؟
فنجيب  ونقول 
1 - عدم توصيل الرسالة معناه عدم توبة الشعب الآشوري 
2- وعدم توبة الشعب تسبب في قضاء الله فيتحقق كلام الله وتنقلب المدينة .
يعرف ويثق يونان من محبة الله وعلي الرغم من انه مرسل من الله إلا انه لا يتصف بصفاته فهو يتمني آن تنقلب مدينة أعداؤه فإذا وصلت الرسالة تابوا ونجوا  من  الموت المحقق فافضل وسيلة هي عدم توصيل الرسالة لهم . 
 والآن .. دعونا نتساءل نحن أبناء العهد الجديد … من هي نينوي  التي أرسلك إليها الله .. 

هل أعطاك الله دعوة واضحة .. والي أين ..؟
   في بلادنا العربية كثير من الاضطهاد .. ذلك الاضطهاد الذي يصنع أحيانا  مرارة  في  القلوب  وكراهية  للمضطهد .. وعلي  الرغم  من  وجود  المحبة داخلنا إلا أن الكراهية  لهؤلاء الأشخاص تمنعنا من توصيل الحق الكتابي لهم …
 هل تشعر بهذا ؟ .. وتكون النتيجة اختيار الخدمة السهلة .. فنجد كثير من الخدام يهربون إلي  ترشيش .. أين  ترشيش  ؟ إنها مدينة ساحلية موقعها الآن في أسبانيا .. وكثير من  الخدام العرب  يتجهون إلي الخدمة في أوربا وأمريكا .. هل هم مرسلون من قبل الله إلي هذه الأماكن ؟   ربما .. ليس المهم المكان فأعرف الكثير والكثير من المبشيرين اللذين يعيشون في ترشيش ويقدمون محبة المسيح لأخوانهم من العرب ... دون أن يكون هناك مكان لا للحقد ولا للكراهية... وهؤلاء ليسوا المقصودين بما أتكلم ... انني أتكلم عن ذلك الشعور البغيض ألذي يشعر به بعضنا أحيانا ... الأمر الذي يؤدي الى عدم محاولة توصيل الرسالة الى هؤلاء  .. وعدم الشعور بالمسئولية تجاه من أسماهم المسيح أقرباء .. فأوصي بهم "تحب قريبك كنفسك "  وهم من حيث الموقع أقرب الناس لنا فنجد كثير منا كيونان .. يهرب من مسئولياته ومن خدمته ويطلب الاتجاه إلي ترشيش …. وربما يكون  شعورنا تجاه أبناء  وطننا نفس الشعور الذي شعر به يونان تجاه نينوي .. ربما لضيق قديم .. أو جروحا  قديمة ..  

                             وهذا يقودنا إلي الفكرة الثالثة .. وهى

ثالثا : الله يعلم يونان ..( يونان يدخل في مدرسة الله )

اجتاز يونان ثلاث مراحل في مدرسة الله .. نستطيع أن نقول أنه أخذ ثلاث مساقات دفعة واحدة في رحلة واحدة .. وهذه التعاليم الثلاث هي

1 - الله كلي القدرة ويوظف كل الاشياء لإرادته
نقرأ سفر يونان 1 : 4
" فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدا إلي البحر فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى كادت السفينة تتكسر ."
وأيضا سفر يونا ن1   : 17
" وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان . فكان في جوف الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليالي ."
وأيضا سفر يونان 2 : 10 
" وأمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلي البر "

تلك الآيات توضح مقدرة الله العجيبة تجاه كل الأمور وفهم يونان انه لن يستطيع الهرب من وجه الله .. لذلك اتجه إلي نينوي صاغرا .. ولكن هل تغير قلبه ليصبح كقلب الله ..

 كلا ..

كثيرون يشبهون وجود يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال كمثال ليسوع الذي دفن في القبر ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال قبل أن يقوم .. بل يسوع أيضا قدم هذا التشبيه(مـت 12 : 39 - 40 ) ,ولكن الفرق أن يسوع قدم ذاته باختياره " لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " يو 3 : 16 فكان دفنه وقيامته علامة محبة لا يوجد مثلها .
أما يونان .. فلم يتغير قلبه ليصبح كقلب الله .

هل نطبق هذا علي حياتنا ؟ .. أم ننتظر ؟.. أستطيع أن أقول شئ واحد .. إننا متنا مع المسيح .. وقمنا بقيامته .. ولكن .. هل تغير قلبنا لنصير مثله .. فنحب حتى أعداءنا  .. من صنع معنا السوء .. من أساء ألينا ونستطيع أن نقدم رسالة المسيح بمحبة كاملة لهم وبرغبة صادقة أن يخلصوا وأن يلمسوا دفء المحبة فينا ؟..
                               آم لابد أن نجتاز اختبارات أخري ؟؟

لنتأمل صلاة يونان في الإصحاح الثاني .. ما أعظمها من صلاة .. ففي عمق الهاوية يقول .. " دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني "   لم يكن الرب قد استجاب بعد لكنه رأي بالإيمان استجابة الرب واخذ علي عاتقه انه سوف يذهب إلي نينوي لذلك وثق أن الرب سيستجيب ولكن القلب لا يزال حجري كما هو ..

                 لانه عندما دخل الاختبار الحقيقي لم تظهر محبة يونان 
يونان 4 : 1 فغم ذلك يونان غما شديدا 
هل غم لتوبة يونان ؟ . . كلا .. لقد غم لعدم انقلاب مدينتهم وبالتالي هلاكهم .. ما ابشع هذا الشعور !!


2 - التعليم الثاني : الله يستخدم كل الاشياء لتوصيل رسالته طالما هو يريد ذلك .
نقرأ يونان 1 : 16
" فخاف الرجال من الرب خوفا عظيما وذبحوا ذبيحة للرب ونذروا نذورا "
وأيضا يونان 1 : 5
فخاف الملاحون وصرخوا كل واحد إلي إلهه وطرحوا الأمتعة التي في السفينة ليخفف عنهم 
وأين يونان في هذا الوقت ؟ 
" وأما يونان فكان قد نزل إلي جوف السفينة أتضجع ونام نوما ثقيلا

هل نستطيع آن نربط الآيتين ببعض ؟
                                           المبشر ينام .. والرجال يخلصون 
علي الرغم آن المبشر نام لوجود مشكلة في حياته لكن الله يستخدم الريح في التبشير ويستخدم العاصفة .. يستخدم المبشر نفسه رغم أنفه .. رغم عناده .. كل هذا لا يهم لان الله يريد هؤلاء .. رغم نوم المبشر .

والكلام الذي أقوله لكم توصيل رسالة المسيح عن طريقنا تكون بركة لنا لان الله يستطيع آن يستخدم أدوات أخرى اذا تقاعسنا او نمنا او تلاهينا او ابتعدنا .. لكن الاستخدام هو بركة لنا لا نستطيع آن نتذوق حلاوة العشرة مع المسيح دون أن يستخدمنا الله .. ففي استخدام الله لنا لذة .. ونمو وشركة .



3 - التعليم الثالث :   ( نقرأ يونان 4 : 5 - 11 )

وهنا نجد آن الله اعد الدرس العملي .. يقطينة تظلل يونان وفي يوم وليلة يفقدها بسبب " دودة "
فيطلب يونان الموت لنفسه
والله  لا  يحب  آن يفقد له إنسان او شعب بسبب دودة .. لانه ببساطة يحبه .. وبذل الكثير في خلقه واستعادته بعد سقوطه .. لذلك لا يحب آن يفقده .. وبسبب من ؟ .. بسبب دوده .. هل عرفنا حجمنا .. كبار نحن في أعين أنفسنا  ونملي شروطنا علي الله .. ونعاند ..  و لكن  ما هي  قيمتنا  الحقيقية .. دودة !! 
بالقياس مع الفارق 
فالله  لا  يرانا  دودة  لأننا  أبناؤه .. لانه  دفع فينا  ثمن غال جدا بصلبه .. لكن يجب أن نري نحن أنفسنا دودة في عالم الله .
الله خلق العالم واحبه .. ويطلب منا آن يكون لنا قلوب كقلب إلهنا .. ونستلم دعوتنا حيث يريدنا الله .. هل هذا صعب ؟ 
    دعونا نضع هذه الطلبة بين يدي الله كي ما يغير القلب الحجري . بقلب كقلب مسيحنا   .           


عماد حنا


----------

